# Razer Naga hängt sich manchmal einfach auf....



## Puschek (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo wie schon oben gesagt, habe ich ein problem, mit meiner maus, sie hängt sich ab und an einfach grundlos auf..... Mousepat habe ich schon ausgetauscht, gegen eins von Razer, welches eingendlich gut mit dem maus interagieren MÜSSTE, vondaher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt....


Vieleicht habt ihr eine Lösung Danke


----------



## Chronor (4. Februar 2012)

Hast du den neuesten Treiber und auch das Firmware update installiert? Gerade die alte Firmware hat mir schon öfters Probleme bereitet.


----------



## mristau (4. Februar 2012)

Normal sollte es dort im Treiber auch die Möglichkeit geben, die Firmware der Maus zu reparieren, evtl ist da was defekt.
Ich hab zwar keine Razer Maus, aber bei meiner alten Roccat Kone hatte sich die Firmware hin und wieder aufgehangen und die Maus ließ sich nur durch Firmware reparieren wieder zum laufen bewegen.


----------



## Puschek (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die neusten Treiber mal installiert und ich starte mein rechner neu, sollte dann ansich gehen....  

Wenn nicht dann melde ich mich nocheinmal


----------



## Chronor (4. Februar 2012)

Puschek schrieb:


> Ich hab die neusten Treiber mal installiert und ich starte mein rechner neu, sollte dann ansich gehen....
> 
> Wenn nicht dann melde ich mich nocheinmal



Falls es nicht geht, repariere wie oben schon gesagt mal die firmware, bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es an dieser liegt.


----------



## Puschek (4. Februar 2012)

wo genau geht das ??? Hab mir das Razer Programm: Synaps 2.0 geladen.

Das updated die treiber ganz normal.... nur ich glaube es hängt ab und dann trotzdem hab zumindest das gefühl das es ab und an laggt :/

Wenn ihr mir zufällig sagen könnt wo ich das einstellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Chronor (5. Februar 2012)

Puschek schrieb:


> wo genau geht das ??? Hab mir das Razer Programm: Synaps 2.0 geladen.
> 
> Das updated die treiber ganz normal.... nur ich glaube es hängt ab und dann trotzdem hab zumindest das gefühl das es ab und an laggt :/
> 
> Wenn ihr mir zufällig sagen könnt wo ich das einstellen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar



Das Firmware Update für die normale Naga: http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=145&pcid=40&nav=0,76,40
Und falls du die Naga Epic (drahtlos) hast: http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=157&pcid=90&nav=0,76,90

Falls du noch eine andere Maus hast würde ich die während dem Update anstecken, die Naga reagiert da nämlich meistens nicht. Und wichtig: Nicht während dem Update die Naga abstecken oder so


----------



## nexxus86 (19. November 2014)

Hallo!
Habe seit kurzem die Razer Naga 2014 und genau dasselbe Problem!
Mauspad ist ein Razer Vespula, Rechner sollte schnell genug sein: i5-2500k, 16GB RAM, Windows 8.1 X64

 

Habe die aktuellste Razer Synapse Software, eine Firmware finde ich nicht, auch unter dem von Chronor geposten Link nicht !!
Habe auch die Abfragerate und Empfindlichkeit verändert doch das hilft alles nicht..

 

Mit meiner alten Logitech MX518 die ich vorher hatte hat ich das Problem nicht!

Weis jemand sonst Rat?


----------



## Type your name here (19. November 2014)

Hab mittlerweile selbst die 3. razer Naga, vorher zwei ältere Versionen, jetzt die 2014. Generell finde ich das die Nagas ziemlich anfällig sind für Hardwareschäden, d.h das du vlt mal  versuchen solltest die Maus an einen anderen Rechner probeweise anschließt.

Falls es dann immernoch Probleme gibt--->Hardware, ist jedenfalls meine Vermutung.


----------

